# Lidl Herren-Fahrrad-Regenjacke



## 2Dirty (26. Februar 2009)

Da mir die letzte Fahrt im Regen bzw Schneestrum^^ in Jeans und normaler Jacke nur bedingt spaß gemacht hat, wollte ich mir für solche Tage eine Wasserfeste Jacke zulegen.

Nach ein wenig Recherche bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass mir 239  für eine GORE Jacke viel zu viel Moneten sind.

Jetzt habe ich per Zufall gesehen, dass LIDL am dem 5.März eine "Herren-Fahrrad-Regenjacke" im Angebot hat ... viel falsch machen kann man für 9,99  ja nicht.


Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit? Wahrscheinlich wir man drunter schwitzen, aber das ist zu vernachlässigen. Hauptsache Wind und Wetter fest 


Gruß Robert


----------



## b_trier (26. Februar 2009)

Aldi und Lidl machen für den Preis "Bomben" Klamotten. Hab jetzt ein paar Sachen von Besagten Discountern über die jahre gekauft und war immer sehr zufrieden. Also kaufen lohnt sich für das geld immer, definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiteeagle (26. Februar 2009)

ich habe das bekannte problem: 2 lidl jacken gekauft letztes jahr, haben rund 4 monate gehalten bei täglicher nutzung, nun ist an beiden der rv defekt.


----------



## b_trier (26. Februar 2009)

Hab leider nur Jacken von Aldi, aber 2 Hosen von Lidl  Bisher keine Probs.


----------



## 2Dirty (26. Februar 2009)

Super, mit 4 Monaten bei täglicher Nutzung komme ich im Worst Case schon recht lange aus.


----------



## derfati (26. Februar 2009)

Kaufen und probieren. Für 9,99 kannst Du nicht viel verkehrt machen. Aber stelle Dich schon mal auf eine echte Schlacht am Wühltisch ein. Und sei am besten gleich zur Öffnung der Filiale am Morgen dort. Sonst kann es sein, dass Du leer ausgehst. Bei uns ist der Kram immer in kürzester Zeit ausverkauft.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Schlemil (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte mal ne "atmungsaktive" von Tschibo. Die war zwar regendicht aber auch schweissdicht. Wenn Du stark schwitzt sind die Discountersachen nur eingeschrämkt empfehlenswert. Wo bei 10 EUR was solls. Ich habe eine Jacke von Aldi so in "Softschell Richtung", die ist echt super aber auch nicht wasserdicht und die hat auch nur 20 EUR gekostet (sogar einfarbig)

Gruss
CB


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Februar 2009)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> ich habe das bekannte problem: 2 lidl jacken gekauft letztes jahr, haben rund 4 monate gehalten bei täglicher nutzung, nun ist an beiden der rv defekt.



Bei einer Aldi Hose vom letzten Jahr war auch nach ein paar Wochen der RV defekt.
Das Ding in den Laden zurückgebracht und das Geld zurück.
Auch wenn es nur ein paar Euro sind.

Für das Geld kann man mit den Sachen nicht viel falsch machen.
Heute bei Aldi ein Sport T'Shirt gekauft, der Sommer kann kommen.
http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_10726.htm

Nur passen müssen die Sachen egal ob vom Discounter oder eine Marke.
Letztens im Fahrradladen eine Protektorenhose von O'Neal anprobiert, Gr. L viel zu eng, in XL schlabberte die rum. Also konnte ich mir das Geld sparen.
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/o-neal-protector-short/7209.html


----------



## 2Dirty (26. Februar 2009)

Schwitzen ist bei mir kein großes Problem, also sollte das passen. Dann stürze ich mich am 05.03 mal in die Schlacht  

Ich hoffe einfach, dass sich das Wetter mal langsam zum guten wendet, für den Herbst / Winter 2009 kann ich immer noch was gescheites kaufen falls mir der Discounter Kram nicht reicht.


----------



## andi82 (26. Februar 2009)

ich will mir auch nächste Woche paar Trikots und Hosen zulegen...
Wie sind denn die Sitzpolster in den Hosen?


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch so ne "anti-regen-softshell" vom aldi in schwarz. sehr geil! aber auch nichts für starkschwitzer. aber genau das richtige fürs maulen und den schlamm. da isses mir egal. ich hab noch ne gore cross jacke die ist natürlich perfekt für touren. aber für die dreckigen tage mit maul-gefahr zieh ich die olle aldi an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (26. Februar 2009)

Mit den Sitzpolstern in den Lidl Hosen komme ich als Frau gar nicht zurecht.

Auf die Regenjacke und die Trikots und das vielleicht 8. Paar Handschuhe  bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Sledge (27. Februar 2009)

Habe mich auch die letzten jahre bei Tchibo/Aldi/Lidl eingedeckt, meine Erfahrungen:

Kurzarm-Trikot von Tchibo: Material ok, leider war nach 6 Monaten der Reißverschluß kaputt>Geld zurück
Habe mir als Ersatz ein runtergesetztes Shirt von High Colorado gekauft, bisher keine Probleme.

Jacke von Lidl. passabel verarbeitet, Wasserdicht, aber auch nahezu nicht atmungsaktiv. Hab ich auf der 2-Tage Rennsteigtour gemerkt, die Jacke hält warm aber man schwitzt tierisch.

Hose mit Polster von Lidl: ganz ok, mit ner lässigen Shorts drüber tourentauglich. Hab mir allerdings diesen Winter im WSV ne Sugoi Short geholt, da liegen Welten zwischen.

Schuhe von Lidl mit Cleateinsatz: sehr robust, gut zu fahren, gutes Material. Angenehm überrascht, kann ich weiter empfehlen. 

Brille von Tchibo: ganz ok, leichte Kratzer, für den Preis war ich zufrieden.

Ich sag's mal so. für den Einstieg und Tagestouren kann man die Klamotten gut kaufen. Allerdings ist die Atmungsaktivität der ganzen Sachen oftmals nicht der beste und passen müssen sie auch exakt. 
Was aber extrem gut ist, die Umtauschgarantie. Was kaputt, passt nicht oder nicht zufrieden? Geld zurück ohne wenn und aber. Sehr problemlos 

Ich werde mir aber dieses jahr auch was vom Diskounter kaufen, hoffe bald auf Unterziehshirts.

Du findest aber über die Suche millionen Threads zu dem Thema, taucht jedes Jahr aufs neue auf.


----------



## polo (27. Februar 2009)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Da mir die letzte Fahrt im Regen bzw Schneestrum^^ in Jeans und normaler Jacke nur bedingt spaß gemacht hat, wollte ich mir für solche Tage eine Wasserfeste Jacke zulegen.
> 
> Nach ein wenig Recherche bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass mir 239  für eine GORE Jacke viel zu viel Moneten sind.
> 
> ...



es gibt auch jacken zwischen 10 und 240.


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2009)

Für den preis sind die Sachen ganz ok, pass aber mit der Größe auf. Sobald Du aus deren Norm bist, passt da nicht mehr. 
Ach ja, die Polster der Hosen sind kacke.
Habe fürs Spinning Schuhe mit Cleats von penny, haben 20 gekostet. Fürs Spinning ideal, aber fürs Drausen fahren wurde ich die nicht probieren, allein wegen der verarbeitung.
Die Lidl Jacke werde ich mir aber auch mal anschauen.


----------



## Schlemil (27. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab auch so ne "anti-regen-softshell" vom aldi in schwarz. sehr geil! aber auch nichts für starkschwitzer. aber genau das richtige fürs maulen und den schlamm. da isses mir egal. ich hab noch ne gore cross jacke die ist natürlich perfekt für touren. aber für die dreckigen tage mit maul-gefahr zieh ich die olle aldi an.



Ich weiss zwar nicht ob die das gleiche teil ist wie meine Jacke (ist aber Wander kram). Für genau diesen einsatz habe ich mir die auch gekauft. kannst bei scheiss Wetter nicht alle 3 Taged die Gore Jacke waschen. Da´ist sowas echt geil und ich muss sagen passform und optik echt super. 

Gruss
cb


----------



## Buddyftw (28. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mit der Lidl Regenjacke vom Herbst den ganzen Winter durch gefahren und kann die Aussagen meiner Vorgänger bestätigen. Die Reißverschlüsse sind sehr schnell defekt und mit Atmungsaktiv is nich - nach der Tour ist die Jacke von innen total nass.
Aber was will man für das Geld schon erwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K-J (28. Februar 2009)

Ich bin bei nem ähnlichen Anlass om Baumarkt fündig geworden.

Das Teil ist natürlich keine Wunderwaffe---aber bei ner 80er Trittfrequenz geht die Dampfsaune erst ab ca. 1 Stunde an.

http://www.ferdyf.de/01__funktionsbekleidung.html Goondiwindi

 Preis war glaub ich um die  15,- Eus bei Hornbach


----------



## Wochenendsbiker (1. März 2009)

Ich hab meine Regenausrüstung von Lidl und bin vollkommen Zufrieden damit.


----------



## *Holdi* (1. März 2009)

Hatte mich auch anfangs bei Aldi mit diversen Sachen eingedeckt: Sonnenbrille mit Wechselgläsern (für 5 EUR ein Schnäppche), Socken, Unterziehshirts und auch lange Radhose. Sind auch immer noch im Einsatz. Die "Winterjacke" ziehe ich eigentlich nur noch im Spinning an, da die Softshell-Jacke von Gore doch - nicht auch nur preislich - ein ganz anderes Kalliber ist. 
Aber soweit - eigentlich für den Preis - ganz zufrieden mit den Sachen.

Gruß Holdi


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

meine subjektive Erfahrung mir den Sachen von den div. Discountern sind eher schlecht.

Wenn Du was zum spazieren fahren brauchst, ist das für den Preis okay.

Wenn Du aber intensiv Biken gehst, macht sich auf jeden Fall ein "teure" Investition bezahlt.

Wie schon gesch., ist das meine subjektive Meinung (Erfahrung).

Als ich mich entschlossen habe, mir etwas vernüftiges zu kaufen, habe ich mich intensiv im Web nach Sachen und Preise umgeschaut.

Ich habe mir dann eine *Löffler Colobri Paclite *Jacke in einem Ebay-Shop gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit.

Alternativ-Shop

Billiger wie hier bekommst Du niergens die Qualität!


Über lege es Dir nochmal


----------



## Blaustich (1. März 2009)

Habe mir im letzten halben Jahr auch ein paar Klamotten bei Aldi/Lidl/Tchibo gekauft und bin durchweg sehr zufrieden - v.a. mit der Softshell-Jacke von Aldi (hab zwar die Damenversion aber egal  ).
Einmal hatte ich eine Fahrradjacke von Lidl, welche ich jedoch nach einem Tag wieder zurückgegeben habe weil man bereits nach einer halben Stunde perfektes Sauna-Feeling hatte.
Bei Sachen, bei denen nicht ausdrücklich dabeisteht, dass sie atmungsaktiv sind, wäre ich demnach vorsichtig...

BTW: Tchibo hat derzeit eine Sportjacke im Sortiment, die aber nur "wasserabweisend" ist - immerhin kann man die Ärmel abzippen und die Jacke dann auch als Weste tragen.


----------



## GlanDas (1. März 2009)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Die "Winterjacke" ziehe ich eigentlich nur noch im Spinning an, da die Softshell-Jacke von Gore doch - nicht auch nur preislich - ein ganz anderes Kalliber ist.



Zum Spinning ziehst du dir eine Jacke an?


----------



## DrecksBecks (1. März 2009)

würde mir nie so ein billigteil an den Laib klatschen  - passt bei meiner athletischen Figur einfach nicht! Für die Durchschnittsfigur mit Hängebauch eventuell ganz passend!


----------



## DeathAngel (2. März 2009)

Da ich noch lange nicht "fit" bin, komme ich schon recht schnell ins Schwitzen -> von daher ist bei mir "Atmungsaktive" / "Windstopper" Kleidung Pflicht. 

Habe es Anfangs auch mit sehr billigen Klamotten (halt so fÃ¼r den Einstieg in die MTB Welt) probiert und war nach 30mins Klatschnass.

Nun wurde es doch um einiges teuerer (Gore Bike Wear) -> aber was soll ich sagen, ja ich schwitze immernoch aber mir lÃ¤uft die suppe nicht den RÃ¼cken runter  

Aktuell hat Karstadt Sport "Winterschlussverkauf", da habe ich meine Gorejacke anstatt fÃ¼r 189â¬ fÃ¼r 130â¬ und die Gore Handschuhe anstatt fÃ¼r 60â¬ fÃ¼r 35â¬ bekommen. 

Von den "billigzeug" bin ich erstmal geheilt....


----------



## domingo2 (2. März 2009)

Ich habe mir letzten Herbst ne lange Bikehose vom Aldi gekauft mit Windstoppfunktion usw. Bin sie den ganzen Winter über gefahren und hatte selbst bei starken Minustemperaturen immer warme Beine...also für den Preis kannst glaub nix falsch machen


----------



## *Holdi* (2. März 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Zum Spinning ziehst du dir eine Jacke an?


 
Nur anfangs bis ich warm habe, da es oft dort im Raum recht frisch ist.  
Und nachher wenn ich hoch gehe zum duschen bin ich auch froh drüber, daß ich mir im Flur keinen Zug hole. 
Und dafür - um sie nachher eh auf den Boden zu schmeisen, wenn ich auf Touren komme, ist die Jacke noch gut genug.
Aber die anderen Sachen - vorallem die Socken - sind für diesen Preis kaum sonstwo zu kriegen.

Gruß Holdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (5. März 2009)

So, ich habe mich heute mal ins "Getümmel" gestürzt...

... und eine Herren Regen Jacke in M (ROT) ergattert.  Die allgemeine Verarbeitung und die der Nähte / versiegelung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Sitzt auch nicht wie ein Kartoffelsack, auf meine 170 cm passt das Teil wie angegossen. Ob das Teil wirklich wasserdicht ist, wird sich noch zeigen.

Und dazu noch ein Herren Trikot in M, Verarbeitung auch hier wieder sehr gut und Passform optimal.

Hatte Glück, die Sachen so zu bekommen wie es wollte, war der erste im Laden und die Auswahl war doch sehr beschränkt. 

Es war nicht mal gewährleistet, dass jede Farbe - Größe Kombination zu bekommen ist.

Scheinbar haben sich ein paar Rad fahrende Mitarbeiter schon bedient.


----------



## 406heijn (5. März 2009)

Yep,
hab mir auch die Regenjacke in Rot Xl geholt, jeweils 1 Trikot in rot l und m.
Bin 178 cm groß.
Die Regenjacke fällt wie gewünscht etwas lockerer aus.
Das Trikot in L ist auch etwas (wirklich nur etwas) groß und fürs MTB gedacht.
Das Trikot in M passt dann gut und ist fürs RR vorgesehen.
Qualität macht erstmal einen guten Eindruck.

War allerdings nicht der erste aber um 8:10 wieder aus dem Laden raus. Nachdem eine Dame den Stapel wieder freigegeben hatte, da sie die Auswahl per Handy noch diskutieren musste und solange einfach den Stapel festgeklemmt hatte.

Radhose hab ich dann erst garnicht ausprobiert.

Dafür noch 2x diesen Fahradaufzug mitgenommen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2009)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Hatte Glück, die Sachen so zu bekommen wie es wollte, war der erste im Laden und die Auswahl war doch sehr beschränkt.
> 
> Es war nicht mal gewährleistet, dass jede Farbe - Größe Kombination zu bekommen ist.
> 
> Scheinbar haben sich ein paar Rad fahrende Mitarbeiter schon bedient.



Nö, das ist typisch für Lidl. Die haben immer äußerst wenig der beworbenen Angebotsware auf Lager. Das ging mir auch schon öfter so.


----------



## Luporinski (5. März 2009)

War vorhin auch mal im LIDL und hab mir die Fahrradhose in M gekauft (das letzte Exemplar uebrigens). Fuer 6.99 echt nicht schlecht. Sitz wie angegossen 

Die Jacke habe ich mir auch mal angesehen - war fuer das Geld ok, aber ich brauch halt keine.

Vom Trikot war leider keine passende Groesse mehr vorhanden. Die hatten insgesamt nur sehr wenig von allem vorraetig (im Gegensatz zu anderer Aktionsware...).

Cheers!


----------



## BOSTAD (5. März 2009)

Habe 2 Jumper in xl gekauft. Leider zu groß, mal gucken was ich jetzt damit machen kann.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. März 2009)

1x den Jumper in M gekauft, viel zu groß.
1x die Regenjacke in XL, Ärmel zu kurz und ansonsten sitzt sie wie ein Sack.
Geht morgen beides zurück, vielleicht werde ich ja mal Schlau und kauf bei den Fachhändlern im Ausverkauf.
Ach ja, wegen den Größen M und XL, ich bin 187cm groß und wiege um die 90kg. Normal denke ich, vielleicht ein kleines bisschen Übergewicht und trotzdem sind die Sachen zu groß.


----------



## cdF600 (5. März 2009)

Kannste problemlos zurückgeben.
Hab mir die Regenjacke gekauft.
Für den Preis ganz o.k.
Für den plötzlichen Regen auf dem Heimwegvon der Arbeit absolut ausreichend.
Einen Alpencross würde ich damit vielleicht nicht unbedingt machen


----------



## Luporinski (5. März 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> 1x den Jumper in M gekauft, viel zu groß.
> 1x die Regenjacke in XL, Ärmel zu kurz und ansonsten sitzt sie wie ein Sack.
> Geht morgen beides zurück, vielleicht werde ich ja mal Schlau und kauf bei den Fachhändlern im Ausverkauf.
> Ach ja, wegen den Größen M und XL, ich bin 187cm groß und wiege um die 90kg. Normal denke ich, vielleicht ein kleines bisschen Übergewicht und trotzdem sind die Sachen zu groß.



Hm, bei uns in Trier wurde der Jumper nicht angeboten. Du bist 1,87 und der Jumper in M ist dir zu gross?!? Was sind das denn fuer Dinger? Oder meinst du zu weit?


----------



## Meisi (5. März 2009)

Die Hosen scheinen etwas groß geraten zu sein.

Jumper in L gekauft und zu groß.

Jetzt müssen wir nur einen finden der eine Hose in S hat und dem sie zu klein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (5. März 2009)

Ne, die Hose ist wirklich zu groß. Träger spannen nicht einmal wenn ich Aufrecht stehe und die Hose wirft falten. Ist schon so ein ding mit den Größen, bei Adidas habe ich S, bei Primal M und Sugoi einmal S (Radunterhose) und einmal L.
Hab gerade alles zurück gegeben, Problemlos.


----------



## rookee (5. März 2009)

> Hab gerade alles zurück gegeben, Problemlos.



das werde ich auch müssen

ich bin 1.98 m groß und wiege 92 kg. Hab mir alles in XL geholt und die Klamotten hängen wie ein Sack.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. März 2009)

.


----------

